# Yawns!



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.
Lately all in the fish in my tank have been yawning a lot. normally the eel yawns occassionally but now both the bass and shark are yawning a lot-very unusual! What could this yawning mean? is it a low level of oxygen, maybe?


----------



## cmarti (Feb 26, 2010)

They're sleepy, turn the lights off and let them get a nap.. *r2 Sorry, I couldn't resist that one..

If they come up to the top of the tank and "gasp" for air that means there's not enough oxygen, which can be increased by a power head or anything that breaks the surface tension of the water to allow oxygen to get in.

Oops, I just noticed this is in the saltwater forum.... That's what I'd do for freshwater, not sure if it applies to saltwater..


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

no they don't gasp for air. they just open their mouths real wide.


----------



## thechief (Jan 1, 2012)

alot of my freshwater fish do that also i dont think anything of it they might be stretching or something? i know my python used to do that alot after it ate so idk it doesnt concern me tho


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably oxygen. Increase the flow of the tank.


----------

